# Colt Double Eagle MKII 45 owners, got a couple of ?



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone here have a Colt Double Eagle in 45 (or 10 would do) I am probably picking up one tomorrow and there is really not too much on here about them. I searched and came up with a few threads but not many or any recent.

First off, I know it is not a 1911. I will be getting it for range, fun, and add to my collection. I kinda like unique guns and my trigger style of choice is DA/SA.

1) Am I correct that they will take standard 1911 mags? 

2) Will most 1911 holsters fit? From what I have read they are wider, but how much? The trigger guard seems larger than a standard 1911

From what I can gather the Mark Is has some issues, but anything bad about the Mark IIs? Do most owners seem happen with function, accuracy and lifespan?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have 2 Double Eagles that I have carried mostly through the 1900's due to work and love them. Yes they will take standard 1911 mags in either 7 or 8 round versions. No they do not fit most 1911 holsters because the trigger guard is way to large. It does fit in open end Beretta 92/m9 holsters also you can reshape closed end fitted leather holsters if you have a plastic 1911 to sweat and mold the end of the holster. Any other questions holler at me


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, got it today. Can't wait to take it to the range


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You should enjoy it a lot I did a trigger job on mine because I like a light trigger pull. but that is all I have done or had done. I do suggest you test your decocker while at the range just to be sure of it before you try it at home.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I love mine. My only regret is I couldn't find one in a commander length.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Keep looking they are out there it just will take a while.


----------

